# FAF Time machine



## Deo (Apr 26, 2012)

So I was thinking about some of FAF's old threads, and thought maybe we could post up some links of the old threads to read through. So post a link to a FAF thread you found especially funny, drama filled, or interesting; I'm curious about which threads appeal to different people. And no, please don't make this an "Oldfag v. Newfag" fiasco.

I suppose I'll start us off on a classic, the Cub Ban thread, with over 100 pages of sonic fans bitching about cannon ages. I thought that one was hilarious, especially the capslocked death threats.
Anybody have a link to the thread where Tashkent Fox ate a live mouse?


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 26, 2012)

Because of this thread, what semblance of a search function that Faf has will be totally broken.

OOH, add the adventures of faf to this list! Lots to learn there. 
Also, hi Deo, I missed you. c:


----------



## Aetius (Apr 26, 2012)

We need to make an FAF museum, with Tashkent Fox having his own wing.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 26, 2012)

Somehow I predict many necro'd threads from noobs,


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 26, 2012)

Mouse you say


----------



## Larry (Apr 26, 2012)

We have 5 days left until the 1-year anniversary of the controversial l33tpower thread.


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Mouse you say


God I love you.

And Foofers, it's good to see you too. I'm not really trying to make a list in this thread so much as I want to open up some discussion on the strange things that FAF has discussed or threads that people think are worth remembering. 
Since you mentioned it, here's The Adventures of FAF.

And I think Smelge's BlockFox Fursona thread is worth re-reading.


----------



## veeno (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone remember the waking up threads?

Those were fucking awesome.


----------



## Larry (Apr 26, 2012)

Also, I loved justinrpg when he was around. 

But then Ben had to kill him with the power of internet. 

This one is my favorite.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 26, 2012)

Every cub thread was a goldmine of drama and whining. Delicious Tears

I had a lot of fun in the grid drawing topic:
Fun stuff


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2012)

FAF's search is terrible so you're better off just using google and adding "site:forums.furaffinity.net" to the search terms.

I remember when whitenoise made special avatars. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Apr 26, 2012)

This is one of my personal favorites, but who here doesn't love it when Smelge goes into full art-troll mode?


----------



## Yago (Apr 27, 2012)

Bah! It's a shame. As much as I'd love to contribute (or for you guys' sakes go back to whenever it was that FAF was at its peak), I just haven't been around long enough to do so :\.


----------



## Takun (Apr 27, 2012)

Required FAF reading.  Enjoy~
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/38633-Why-do-people-seriously-believe-in-evolution


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't really seen anything memorable, at least not in the 5 months I've been active on FAF :V I'm not very observant.. 

There was the controversial Mini Rants/Raves thread lockings, I dunno if that's worth noting.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 27, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> who here doesn't love it when Smelge goes into full art-troll mode?


Art-troll!Smelge is my favorite Smelge.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2012)

There were also the little powerfulhorse gems way back when. Google Translate can only do so much. It was also the topic that hosted one of my favorite phrases: Closed ass-doll


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-of-follow-up-with-our-friends-from-yesterday
Did they delete the original Miserable Users Thread? Google cannot find it.


----------



## Yago (Apr 27, 2012)

Some of those threads are hysterical. XD


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 27, 2012)

Where is that amazing guide to women that was posted? The one that tells of the meaning of life when you came in woman's hair. I have been looking for that thread for ages.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't feel like finding it from my phone, but someone _please_ post the alchemy thread


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2012)

This the one? It is 27 pages


----------



## Aetius (Apr 27, 2012)

This was a "good" den thread.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/109986-Babyfur-Daddy-looking-for-some-tips


----------



## Yago (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I found that bee guy's thread funny:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ing-something-that-s-off?highlight=heroofyiff


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 27, 2012)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Where is that amazing guide to women that was posted? The one that tells of the meaning of life when you came in woman's hair. I have been looking for that thread for ages.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-WITH-WOM-MAN?highlight=that+question+I+anser

OH GOD, I FOUND IT.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic

- Ty
- Paul Revere
- I_Own_Charles
- wooby


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...



-Asswings
-David M Awesome
-Ben
-Bobskunk


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2012)

Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...


-Ratte


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

The random broom avatar thread. I don't remember what it was about originally, but I loved it.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...



That weird guy that always asked people for really weird fetish art of obscure cartoon characters.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The random broom avatar thread. I don't remember what it was about originally, but I loved it.


I remember that.
There's also The Day Everyone Stole Fenrari's Avatar. A surprising 13 pages of humor and art.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The random broom avatar thread. I don't remember what it was about originally, but I loved it.


I remember that one, nobody survived.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> I remember that.
> There's also The Day Everyone Stole Fenrari's Avatar. A surprising 13 pages of humor and art.


that was hilarious

also The first FAF Mafia thread where I took over as narrator. It's not that great but I found it hilarious.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I remember that one, nobody survived.



And that day I started to hate Fen's old avatar, good thing he changed it again.

Suggestions, suggestions... I wouldn't know, I was on a hiatus for sometime and nothing exciting has really happened these days.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 27, 2012)

I miss users:

-Jelly_Hurwit
-Load_Blown/Endless Humiliation
-Wooby on these forums.
-Silibus
-Everywon


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> I remember that.
> There's also The Day Everyone Stole Fenrari's Avatar. A surprising 13 pages of humor and art.


Gaaaah, I can't believe I missed that. I ended up coming back from my holidays going "Wtf why does everyone have a fenrari avatar?" ;c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

OH OH OH

When DD had a babby!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 27, 2012)

The old 1000 post and FA Community threads from 2007 were awesome.

Holy shit that's 5 years ago.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The old 1000 post and FA Community threads from 2007 were awesome.
> 
> Holy shit that's 5 years ago.



God damn it, I still feel like a newfag.

Though I was a horrible newfag. :c Shitposts and brainfarts everywhere.


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> God damn it, I still feel like a newfag.
> 
> Though I was a horrible newfag. :c Shitposts and brainfarts everywhere.


I'm so new ;_;

I posted crap too.

OHGODWHY.meme


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 27, 2012)

that one thread with the brooms
i can't find it but i know it's around there somewhere (kinda mostly definitely sure it's mid-2010 maybe)


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 27, 2012)

Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...



- powerfulhorse
- dragonfan
- Rogue2


----------



## triage (Apr 27, 2012)

i was still unregistered at the time but i vaguely remember a "i'm a foreigner why do you hate Obama" thread from like 09 or 08

it was a laugh riot


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> -Asswings
> -David M Awesome
> -Ben
> -Bobskunk


David still posts though.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

i already miss JC


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't seem to remember too many fantastic threads. I do miss lurking those old tinychats, though.



Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...


jcfynx.  Already.


 EDIT: Sort of ninja'd on the JC thing . . . That's what I get for walking away for twenty minutes in the middle of writing a post.


----------



## Tango (Apr 27, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I can't seem to remember too many fantastic threads. I do miss lurking those old tinychats, though.
> 
> 
> jcfynx.  Already.
> ...



I miss that Tango guy. You know, the one that thought he was a fungus or some crap. Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 27, 2012)

Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...



- Bobskunk
- Rossyfox
- LotsOfNothing
- PriestRevan
- putting Azure here too because he has infrequent internet access at best
- Vegex :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a classic one in my opinion.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> - dragonfan
> - Rogue2



god yes

though he spelled it 'rouge2' (sonic fan, etc)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Tango said:


> I miss that Tango guy. You know, the one that thought he was a fungus or some crap. Whatever happened to him?


I hear someone cut him up and sprinkled him on a pizza. Kinda gruesome to think about.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

Tango said:


> I miss that Tango guy. You know, the one that thought he was a fungus or some crap. Whatever happened to him?



He's upstairs takin' a bath. He'll call you when he gets out. 

Anyway. pop culture reference aside.

Anybody remember that one thread from like, 09 where that like, Indian  dude/troll pretending to be an indian dude started posting here like FAF  was some sort of embassy to America then got all offended by something  and started bashing America?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> jcfynx



He was one of my favourite creepy-sex Japanese guys.

I miss Gatorade :c


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Anybody remember that one thread from like, 09 where that like, Indian  dude/troll pretending to be an indian dude started posting here like FAF  was some sort of embassy to America then got all offended by something  and started bashing America?



I wanna read that. Find it!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm glad you're back at least Secret.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone said brooms?

Good to see the alchemy thread already posted.

Also this one was pretty bizarre

Skittle being Skittle

Classic FAF from 2008. Weird RP furry faggotry, grammar battles, eventually dissolving into nonsense, and the non-gay man-hug.

Deo draws some things. Lots of things.

That'll do for now.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This the one? It is 27 pages



Oh dear gawds.....must.....breath..... :lol:


----------



## Isen (Apr 27, 2012)

a bunch of people said:
			
		

> (list of missed people)


Jeez...I just realized how long it's been since I've talked to some people. :c


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> He's upstairs takin' a bath. He'll call you when he gets out.
> 
> Anyway. pop culture reference aside.
> 
> Anybody remember that one thread from like, 09 where that like, Indian  dude/troll pretending to be an indian dude started posting here like FAF  was some sort of embassy to America then got all offended by something  and started bashing America?



he was a troll, bust his post had decent arguments


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Deo draws some things. Lots of things.
> 
> That'll do for now.


I loved that, must look through it again.

Edit: Uh.... Is anyone else's post #58 in that incredibly NSFW?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2012)

Cain said:


> I loved that, must look through it again.
> 
> Edit: Uh.... Is anyone else's post #58 in that incredibly NSFW?


OH GOD! Why did I look?!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember when Brace got banned. I was so happy that day.

Edit: Oh god that fucking post... literally. Pretty sure that wasn't there back in the day.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2012)

Cain said:


> I loved that, must look through it again.
> 
> Edit: Uh.... Is anyone else's post #58 in that incredibly NSFW?



hahahah what the fuck


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> hahahah what the fuck




it wasnt like that before 0_0 and there is no edit signature left behind. Lk hold me


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> it wasnt like that before 0_0 and there is no edit signature left behind. Lk hold me



it must of been a link to a picture, the link remained the same, but the picture was changed

i also changed my avatar for this thread


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

I was enjoying the thread until that happened D:

I'm pretty damned sure it was a picture of... I think it was Gaz?
Not... pr0n.

How the hell did that even happen


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> it wasnt like that before 0_0 and there is no edit signature left behind. Lk hold me



*holds*

I'm guessing tinypic reuses filenames after a while or something dumb. Also I reported the post _below_ that one, so that it doesn't show the image. But I bet I'm the only one who thought of doing that.

Poor mods. "Huh, a reported post, let's have a looOH MY GOD WHAT"


----------



## Onnes (Apr 27, 2012)

Remember folks, linking to images on another site not designed for such a purpose is dangerous.


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Poor mods. "Huh, a reported post, let's have a looOH MY GOD WHAT"


Oh my god I want a tinychat video where they all look at the reported post at the same time.
I wonder what each mod's reactions will be...


----------



## Recel (Apr 27, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Remember folks, linking to images on another site not designed for such a purpose is dangerous.



No. It happened because this thread. Someone didn't head the warnings and misused this time machine Deo gave FAF, and now, the time line is changed forever!!!!!4444conspiracitheoryz :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Remember folks, linking to images on *another site not designed for such a purpose* is dangerous.



Tinypic isn't designed for that?

Also that reminds me of The Great Myspace Goatse of 2006.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Tinypic isn't designed for that?



I thought it was linked from that URL underneath. Guess I wasn't curious enough to actually go into image info.
This does imply that tinypic reuses addresses and going through old forum posts may end up being a tour of random pornography.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I'm glad you're back at least Secret.



I'll try to bring back the others.

Deo, charge the device.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Aden said:


> Also, I'm starting an 'FAF-ers I really goddamn miss' subtopic
> 
> - Ty
> - Paul Revere
> ...


-Explodingpidgets
-Jansrnovic
-Eversleep
-Folfairport
-Whoever the had the yiff avatar that smelge "improved..
etc... :V
Even though the made bad threads, they were highly entertaining.

However,

-Panthura
-Sollux
-general-jwj
-Drakonman

People I GENUINELY miss.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope Deo doesn't get in trouble for it :C


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

You'd think a site connected to FurAffinity of all things would be accustomed to seeing porn.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You'd think a site connected to FurAffinity of all things would be accustomed to seeing porn.



Not when it's of real people. Remember; furries.


----------



## Cain (Apr 27, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I hope Deo doesn't get in trouble for it :C


I doubt it, the mods participated actively in that thread, you'd think they'd notice a large picture of gay porn.

And plus, all the other users who posted a lot in that thread can vouch for her.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone remember that thread about that, uh, wierd chick wanting to make her MSPaint art into a tattoo?


----------



## Tango (Apr 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Anyone remember that thread about that, uh, wierd chick wanting to make her MSPaint art into a tattoo?



Yes. And then DD tried to improve it and she went ape shit. I love tasty, tasty tears.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Anyone remember that thread about that, uh, wierd chick wanting to make her MSPaint art into a tattoo?


The one which ended up with a massive bitch fest on FA?
I would bring it up but it's been deleted. =(


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Anyone remember that thread about that, uh, wierd chick wanting to make her MSPaint art into a tattoo?



:D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

Tango said:


> Yes. And then DD tried to improve it and she went ape shit. I love tasty, tasty tears.



I still feel sad to think about how she treated DD then. :[


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


>



Oh wow. Does anyone know if she ever got the tattoo?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 27, 2012)

~secret~ said:


> Oh wow. Does anyone know if she ever got the tattoo?




i hope she got it on her face and her septum pierced with a short chain attached to a piercing on her clit so she is forced to remain forever hunched over in the fuck me pose.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

~secret~ said:


> Oh wow. Does anyone know if she ever got the tattoo?



I think she did anyway. We did warn her.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 27, 2012)

I still miss having a daily dose of eversleep threads.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 27, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I still miss having a daily dose of eversleep threads.





we dare not speak his name >:C He who must not be names shouldnt be named, by speaking it you give it power >:C


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> :D



This thread. This thread is absolutely fantastic, all kinds of wrong, sarcasm, criticism, harshness, insults and well-deserved beating.

Ahhh, FAF, how I love your rudeness sometimes.


----------



## Tango (Apr 27, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I still miss having a daily dose of eversleep threads.



We still have them. They've simply been re-named Fenrari threads.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

Tango said:


> We still have them. They've simply been re-named Fenrari threads.



Fen has a shitty family, eversleep had a shitty attitude. So no, they're not the same thing.

Can someone bring that eversleep thread where Fay insulted him like a wildbeast?


----------



## Takun (Apr 27, 2012)

So I deleted the porn.  Lol porn.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Fen has a shitty family, eversleep had a shitty attitude. So no, they're not the same thing.
> 
> Can someone bring that eversleep thread where Fay insulted him like a wildbeast?


This one?
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/114579-Drunks-at-cons

(Turns out he is b%.)


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

Behold a rare sight (raging Fay on page 2).

Edit: 
@Sarukai: No, this one I posted, unless Fay called him on that one, too.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Behold a rare sight (raging Fay on page 2).
> 
> Edit:
> @Sarukai: No, this one I posted, unless Fay called him on that one, too.


My bad. I know what one you are talking about now. 
He posted such a pointlessly dumb thread and he deserved what he got severely.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> My bad. I know what one you are talking about now.
> He posted such a pointlessly dumb thread and he deserved what he got severely.



He was the first member that actually managed to annoy the hell out of me (it took a bit of time, though).
And just so this thread is closer to completion, the eversleep collection, AKA you should reflect whether you're laying the blame for your problems in the right person.


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

The next person that joke-convinces me to joke-ban someone gets an actual ban. 

Y'all make me look SLOPPY on my job.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> He was the first member that actually managed to annoy the hell out of me (it took a bit of time, though).
> And just so this thread is closer to completion, the eversleep collection, AKA you should reflect whether you're laying the blame for your problems in the right person.



You mean this? It did annoy me that he complained about no one liking him. 
Someone tries to be nice and it gets thrown back in their face.


----------



## triage (Apr 27, 2012)

also cannonfodder making the same threads every other day for the sake of "lol i trol u"


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

triage said:


> also cannonfodder making the same threads every other day for the sake of "lol i trol u"



This has been stopped? :B


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 27, 2012)

Takun said:


> Required FAF reading.  Enjoy~
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/38633-Why-do-people-seriously-believe-in-evolution



Wow, that was masterful trolling.
I am too new to contribute to any old threads here, but on another site it was fun posting a thread that lasted for 3 years. " I wish I may, I wish I might " thread, was hilarious. It started off sweet with wishes that people wanted/needed and then turned into a troll fest that was just fantastic to read and laugh at. I miss that one a lot, the website was [as].com.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> OH GOD! Why did I look?!


Ha ha ha ha ha, I forgot about planting that.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha, I forgot about planting that.



Wait. Porn? When I posted it, the image was of an eaten caribou. wtf


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

Now we know Deo's porn tastes.

It's ok yo, we still accept you!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2012)

triage said:


> also cannonfodder making the same threads every other day for the sake of "lol i trol u"


In all fairness back when I first joined in the immediate circle of  people I knew I was the smartest and most logical(excluding my brother).... no that is NOT a  lie or a exxageration.  In fact back then the only not totally batshit crazy person I knew was my brother.

The best thing to describe how insane my family is with that the MOST logical person out of what was the immediate circle(excluding my brother) is my sister and she believes that it's not electricity that makes lightbulbs glow, she believes it's pixies and fairies or some mythical creature and that why they are doing it is they like eating metal.

I may not be logical or have a thought process that makes sense to anyone else, but had someone else from my family joined FaF instead of me it would have been at least 20 times worse.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Wait. Porn? When I posted it, the image was of an eaten caribou. wtf



That would have been even weirder.  D=


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Behold a rare sight (raging Fay on page 2).
> 
> Edit:
> @Sarukai: No, this one I posted, unless Fay called him on that one, too.



reading all that still puts me teeth on edge...honestly I'm rather disappointed.


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

Hahahaha

I found a new sig


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

Corto said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I found a new sig


:C

Soon all the staff wil just have lame fay quotes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> reading all that still puts me teeth on edge...honestly I'm rather disappointed.



I know that feel.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Wait. Porn? When I posted it, the image was of an eaten caribou. wtf



I remember this, because it was weird enough that I saved it. (NSFW or something I guess)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I prefer the porn. :X


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

nsfw tag please.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I remember this, because it was weird enough that I saved it. (NSFW or something I guess)



I could fap to that.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 27, 2012)

i miss the old fucking forum skin goddammit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

Bittertooth said:


> i miss the old fucking forum skin goddammit



wat

I need screens of this


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Bittertooth said:


> i miss the old fucking forum skin goddammit


Agreed, although our logo is _awesome._


Gibby said:


> wat
> 
> I need screens of this


I tried using the Wayback Machine, but we're protected from it, apparently. At the very least, I found one image on Google that has the old layout. Heck of a URL.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5VRjEd---...forums_furaffinity_net_member_php_u=18283.png


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

Man I miss that skin. When did we change it?



Fay V said:


> :C
> 
> Soon all the staff wil just have lame fay quotes.




I remember a time when about 50% of the active FAF users had stupid quotes of stupid shit I'd said mostly drunk in their sigs. It was aggravating.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I tried using the Wayback Machine, but we're protected from it, apparently. At the very least, I found one image on Google that has the old layout. Heck of a URL.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5VRjEd---pY/S0b-48PYCUI/AAAAAAAAAtM/qabp_KDC4XU/s400/FireShot%20capture%20#024%20-%20%27Fur%20Affinity%20Forums%20-%20View%20Profile_%20AmyUNTOLD%27%20-%20forums_furaffinity_net_member_php_u=18283.png



fender's fucking feet


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Corto said:


> Man I miss that skin. When did we change it?


http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/79449-FAF-s-layout

Almost 2 years ago. Baffling, isn't it?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I tried using the Wayback Machine, but we're protected from it, apparently. At the very least, I found one image on Google that has the old layout. Heck of a URL.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5VRjEd---pY/S0b-48PYCUI/AAAAAAAAAtM/qabp_KDC4XU/s400/FireShot%20capture%20#024%20-%20%27Fur%20Affinity%20Forums%20-%20View%20Profile_%20AmyUNTOLD%27%20-%20forums_furaffinity_net_member_php_u=18283.png



I'd forgotten this place used to look different. I left my browser open on the forums once, later my mother asked me "Why is that dog-thing wearing a tie?"


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 27, 2012)

I never delete subscribed threads. I have about 500 still saved. I probably have the one where Tashkent admitted to smearing dogcrap on a monument. I think it was the one where he got banned.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5VRjEd---...forums_furaffinity_net_member_php_u=18283.png



So Darker!


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

anyone remember the optional alternative theme?
the one that was so fucking bright it was neon on white?


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/79449-FAF-s-layout
> 
> Almost 2 years ago. Baffling, isn't it?


Time flies.

Fuck, all of the things I remember as happening very recently actually happened a long time ago (cub ban, the shower of dog-fucking threads, most mod elections and staff promotions, etc). Almost all shit I remember as "ok maybe a while ago" actually happened in 2009, and I don't recall anything before that.
It's funny because in these years my life has taken many drastic turns, and altogether I'm a _very_ different person from who I was back in '08, but reading through FAF this seems to be literally the only place where my personality has remained (mostly) the same.

It's sad to realize that FAF has been the only constant in my life these years. I need a drink.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2012)

Corto said:


> It's sad to realize that FAF has been the only constant in my life these years. I need a drink.



I'll drink to that.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Corto said:


> Fuck, all of the things I remember as happening very recently actually happened a long time ago (cub ban, the shower of dog-fucking threads, most mod elections and staff promotions, etc). Almost all shit I remember as "ok maybe a while ago" actually happened in 2009, and I don't recall anything before that.
> It's funny because in these years my life has taken many drastic turns, and altogether I'm a _very_ different person from who I was back in '08, but reading through FAF this seems to be literally the only place where my personality has remained (mostly) the same.
> 
> It's sad to realize that FAF has been the only constant in my life these years. I need a drink.


Is it really sad? Do you believe you have become a worse person since then? There's no reason to feel down about it if you haven't...


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 27, 2012)

I found an old screenshot of this thread if anyone is curious about the old theme. Classic Woobyness and Ty being Ty.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

this thread reminds me that all the cool people are now banned


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

I miss my Rommel avatar.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 27, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this thread reminds me that all the cool people are now banned


Don't worry, there are people like eversleep figuring out how to use a computer every day to fill the void left by people like cutterfl of stupid shit.

Beyond that, the 'cool people' that weren't morons could post stuff without constantly grating on the staff's attention. I don't think Rilvor's banned, but he did some shit, for example. Moral of the story is don't constantly be a dick, I guess?



Corto said:


> I miss my Rommel avatar.


I miss the Ley FAF Adventures avatar I gave you. And the gay avatar from Little Britain.
Why do you keep getting rid of the avatars I gift you, Corto :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Why do you keep getting rid of the avatars I gift you, Corto :c


Cause he reserves it for the bedroom.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone else remember the scourge that was Cutterfl? What with his highly philosophical views on religion and science or his sophisitcation in the arts?


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 28, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Anyone else remember the scourge that was Cutterfl? What with his highly philosophical views on religion and science or his sophisitcation in the arts?



oh how I have wanted to bring up evolution here on the forum!


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

Remember when on a dare Winds posted pictures of himself smearing Mrs. Butterworth syrup on his chest?
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92753-Munificent-Mugshots?p=2407124&viewfull=1#post2407124
His pictures 404'd though, anyone know where he went or did anyone screen cap that hilarity?


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2012)

I refuse to believe that was over a year ago.


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> Remember when on a dare Winds posted pictures of himself smearing Mrs. Butterworth syrup on his chest?
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92753-Munificent-Mugshots?p=2407124&viewfull=1#post2407124
> His pictures 404'd though, anyone know where he went or did anyone screen cap that hilarity?


Oh so THAT's why there were so many pictures on Adventures of FaF of Winds pouring syrup and having syrup.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 28, 2012)

Corto said:


> I refuse to believe that was over a year ago.



Corto! Stop! I feel old enough as it is, what with all the talk about the 90's being 20 years ago on the fucking radio and news!


Also, for something recent, but what I think should be up for preservation, Rukh FINALLY gets the banhammer.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone else remember the more recent sonic "aging" thread?

Such a terrible shitfest.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> I don't think Rilvor's banned, but he did some shit, for example.



LOL PENIS (possibly NSFW due to ads or whatever)

A shame the original Bel Air screenshot is gone. That was Takumi by the look of the avatar.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Rukh FINALLY gets the banhammer.



That such delusion is permissible is a crime in of itself.


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> LOL PENIS (possibly NSFW due to ads or whatever)
> 
> A shame the original Bel Air screenshot is gone. That was Takumi by the look of the avatar.


What the fuuuuuck?
Did that actually happen


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

You know, I just had a weird feeling. All of the posters above me have been on here for more than 1 year, and hearing all this talk about these old threads and you guys laughing about how fun/shit they were, just brings a warm feeling to my chest.

I can learn a lot from this thread about FAF's history.


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> LOL PENIS (possibly NSFW due to ads or whatever)
> 
> A shame the original Bel Air screenshot is gone. That was Takumi by the look of the avatar.



I plead the fifth.

edit: I've been here for 4 years,  I've lost control of my life.


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2012)

What the fuck is a holegan anyway


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 28, 2012)

Corto said:


> What the fuck is a holegan anyway




closest thing when typing it up in google is a noble gas called halogen, though I assume they mean this

_Hooliganism_ refers to behavior that is unruly, bullying, or vandalizing.


----------



## Larry (Apr 28, 2012)

Woah hey I went through the thread Rukh got banned in and I noticed jcfynx got banned too.

What happened? :C


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2012)

It was a slow afternoon and I got bored.


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> LOL PENIS (possibly NSFW due to ads or whatever)



since when has there been a Holegan Manifesto


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 28, 2012)

How about going back and not granting Axelfox his ban request so he can continue to make shit threads so we could ridicule him more?


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

Larry said:


> Woah hey I went through the thread Rukh got banned in and I noticed jcfynx got banned too.
> 
> What happened? :C


It was pretty recent, like 2 weeks ago...

I swear I posted in the thread where he got banned, but for the life of me I can't remember which thread it was.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 28, 2012)

Larry said:


> I noticed jcfynx got banned too.





Corto said:


> It was a slow afternoon and I got bored.


Now he's infested the GTW forum. :C


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 28, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Now he's infested the GTW forum. :C



link

now


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:


>



I died laughing, this is great.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> link
> 
> now


Link.

You know you can talk to him through MSN and Skype and stuff, right? Little guy's pretty chatty. 

Unless you just want to watch him fluster everyone.


----------



## Ilse (Apr 28, 2012)

Aww, I can't be the only who misses Clayton, haha. His posts always sort of made me laugh and I know he had some controversial thoughts but eh, I never minded them. 8D

My favorite thread in the history of ever is the chick who wanted her drawing tattooed. Suddenly, shitstorms, shitstorms everywhere!


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 28, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Aww, I can't be the only who misses Clayton, haha. His posts always sort of made me laugh and I know he had some controversial thoughts but eh, I never minded them. 8D



He was my kind of crazy.

Where did Blues go? :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 28, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Aww, I can't be the only who misses Clayton, haha. His posts always sort of made me laugh and I know he had some controversial thoughts but eh, I never minded them. 8D
> 
> My favorite thread in the history of ever is the chick who wanted her drawing tattooed. Suddenly, shitstorms, shitstorms everywhere!



I miss clayton. :C

His creepy-as-hell sense of humour was brilliant.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 28, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Aww, I can't be the only who misses Clayton, haha. His posts always sort of made me laugh and I know he had some controversial thoughts but eh, I never minded them. 8D



I miss him too. I made giftart for him, and them I searched for him to find out if he was on other sites and found FAF.


----------



## Ilse (Apr 28, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> I miss him too. I made giftart for him, and them I searched for him to find out if he was on other sites and found FAF.



He's pretty active on Nabyn if you've got an account there. 8D


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2012)

Corto said:


> What the fuck is a holegan anyway



Bloody newfags. :P



Aden said:


> since when has there been a Holegan Manifesto



Since never as far as I'm concerned. I guess someone thought it'd sound like something cool to add to the article.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

How about that one time when some noob popped into Fay's tinychat, and refused to believe that Deo is anything but the next antichrist?

That was funny.


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Bloody newfags.


Suck my trumphole.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> How about that one time when some noob popped into Fay's tinychat, and refused to believe that Deo is anything but the next antichrist?
> 
> That was funny.



I think back in September in some FAF tinychat, some random furfag joined and told everyone how much he RPs in Second Life.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

The original truth or dare tinychat. Jesus that was awesome.


----------



## Riley (Apr 28, 2012)

Any time Deo and Ruhk started talking.

Any time.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 28, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I think back in September in some FAF tinychat, some random furfag joined and told everyone how much he RPs in Second Life.



Oh god. That one guy who would do NOTHING but post threads/post in threads about NOTHING but SL. What the hell was his name?

EDIT:


Riley said:


> Any time Deo and Ruhk started talking.
> 
> Any time.



Oh man. That stuff was fun to watch. It was like a WWF match fought with words instead of metal folding chairs.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 28, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> LOL PENIS (possibly NSFW due to ads or whatever)
> 
> A shame the original Bel Air screenshot is gone. That was Takumi by the look of the avatar.


Some random snippets because I love y'all



			
				Takun said:
			
		

> *MINI-LUCARIO SAYS FUCK YEAH DICKS.*






			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK AT MY GIANT E-PENIS!
> 
> 13,550+ POSTS MOTHERFUCKERS.
> 
> MY E-PENIS IS SO BIG, I CAN RAPE GOD WITH IT.






			
				Takun said:
			
		

> *
> LET ME TAKE YOU ON MY MOTHERFUCKING BOAT AND SHOW YOU MY MOTHERFUCKING POST COUNT.
> *






			
				AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Nice one, Azure. I don't usually fap to pics of  tanks shooting out wads of jizz, but what the hell.




And as a special treat:


			
				Definitely not Takun said:
			
		

> *NOW THIS IS A STORY ALL ABOUT HOW
> MY FORUMS GOT FLIP TURNED UPSIDE DOWN
> AND I'D LIKE TO TAKE A MINUTE, JUST SIT RIGHT THERE
> I'LL TELL YOU HOW I GOT BANNED FROM A SIGHT CALLED FA
> ...



I almost want to un-delete the whole thing just as like a treat or something


----------



## Aetius (Apr 28, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Oh god. That one guy who would do NOTHING but post threads/post in threads about NOTHING but SL. What the hell was his name?



Not sure if it was that guy, this person was pretty non-active on the forums.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 28, 2012)

Axlfox?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> And as a special treat:
> 
> I almost want to un-delete the whole thing just as like a treat or something


Oh god! My lungs! XD


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 29, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> LOL PENIS (possibly NSFW due to ads or whatever)
> 
> A shame the original Bel Air screenshot is gone. That was Takumi by the look of the avatar.



edit: uh.. might help to quote the right post..



LizardKing said:


> I found an old screenshot of this thread if anyone is curious about the old theme. Classic Woobyness and Ty being Ty.




Thank you so much for this. I need to show Noc that old poem she wrote for me. That is just fantastic.
I felt like such a bad mod after being a part of that. That was in such poor taste.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 29, 2012)

I sort of want to read through all the ones I haven't seen, but I don't have the time.

Highlights of the highlights, maybe? :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 29, 2012)

So while chatting in IRC about this with Grim, I was searching for "infractions". It was funny suddenly running into a page of results near filled with Ben threads. 

Also



Mentova said:


> The mods here are awesome. The mods on then other forums I used to go to were uptight assholes. =[
> 
> Edit: You used a smiley with a square mouth, which is forbidden under rule 59 of the Revised Forum Rules, v3.4. Banned. -Xaerun
> 
> ...



Then there's this lovely thread. I believe the last line references this monstrosity.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Then there's this lovely thread. I believe the last line references this monstrosity.



God dammit, why did all the cool shit come before I did?


----------



## Corto (Apr 29, 2012)

Hahahah I remember that.

As full disclosure, all of the edits up to the first "Corto" line were made by me. Then Xaerun found the post, then the rest of the staff, then someone told Neer, and it became that lovely piece of art. Just, you know, in case you were wondering why Surgat was suddenly so chatty.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 29, 2012)

Lizardking: That thing is fantastic! Absolutely fantastic! Now, THAT deserves to be kept for posteriority.

Why isn't this stickied in the first place?


----------



## Corto (Apr 29, 2012)

Because we have about a million stickies, and "circlejerk" is not a good enough reason.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 29, 2012)

Corto said:


> Because we have about a million stickies, and "circlejerk" is not a good enough reason.



Oh, fair enough, I get it.
I haven't anything to contribute at the moment, so I guess I'll just repeat how marvelous that succesion of edits was.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

Ariosto, it's not that. The problem is that Corto is sticky enough as it is. 
You can blame Xaerun for that.
:v


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 29, 2012)

The great story of Tashkentfox, smearer of dog shit: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=


----------



## Riley (Apr 29, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> The great story of Tashkentfox, smearer of dog shit: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=



I was following that thread and didn't even believe it was a real thing.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 29, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> The great story of Tashkentfox, smearer of dog shit: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=



That poor memorial.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> The great story of Tashkentfox, smearer of dog shit: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=


I kinda wish I could forget that thread :\


Deo said:


> You can blame Xaerun for that.
> :v


They never finished their wedding night.


----------



## Namba (Apr 29, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> The great story of Tashkentfox, smearer of dog shit: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=


Haha! That was a good read.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 29, 2012)

.....

where did harley go?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Anyone else remember the scourge that was Cutterfl? What with his highly philosophical views on religion and science or his sophisitcation in the arts?



How can we forget. Greatest idiot ever.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread made me laugh on a long night when I'm bored and too restless to just go to sleep. Thanks for the memories, guys and gals. That and the facepalms for such embarrassing behavior. Memories are a wonderful gray blend of both the black and the white.

I'm still around, so you all know. But it's only once a moon or five, when I'm bored of everything else that I take a glimpse here. Afterall, Topaz [I bet most of you oldies don't remember her at all] is still doing art here so naturally I'm around to some degree too.

Besides, remember what Wuffer-Bone always used to say...saying my name is a curse that allows me to show up when no one wants me to.

I wish I could dig up some of the older trolling threads that were lost, both as a reminder to myself of how not to be and because I still find them hilarious. This site can be vicious sometimes.

I still say you're all a den of hyenas.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 30, 2012)

Okay guys, I've given y'all LOL PENIS, the whole thread, for real. Undeleted, just for you.
You're welcome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Okay guys, I've given y'all LOL PENIS, the whole thread, for real. Undeleted, just for you.
> You're welcome.



Hahahahaha

_Penis._


----------



## Viridis (Apr 30, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Okay guys, I've given y'all LOL PENIS, the whole thread, for real. Undeleted, just for you.
> You're welcome.



Mother of god...  Is this what FAF used to be like?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 30, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> _Penis._


Whoosh



Viridis said:


> Mother of god...  Is this what FAF used to be like?


Isn't it great? You sure wouldn't have gotten the R&R/OT trash you get these days, that's for sure- self-moderatin', that's what it was like back in those days.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Okay guys, I've given y'all LOL PENIS, the whole thread, for real. Undeleted, just for you.
> You're welcome.



Haha. That's the first time I've actually seen it in full, since I was asleep when it happened originally :c



Viridis said:


> Mother of god...  Is this what FAF used to be like?



Yes and no. While there was the Black Hole (R.I.P) and 1k threads, LOL PENIS was a 1-off event deriding the prevalent +1 postcount bullshit that was around (especially in Introductions, when posts there still increased post count). Though of course you could argue that the entire Hole was +1 nonsense. Something like that anyway. There was certainly image macro abuse at any rate, which is why you can no longer embed images in OT and R&R.

Forum Games is the closest thing to the Black Hole now. In the same way that a pigeon is the closest thing to a T.Rex.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 30, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> The great story of Tashkentfox, smearer of dog shit: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=


Never before have I felt such a perfect combination of this and this.

I also suddenly understand why Brazen gets the love he gets. I might have a little love for Brazen too, now.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

Speaking of the Black Hole, I did some digging.

The Beginning

Goodnight sweet prince

Also, a premonition from ~2.5 years earlier


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, so Takun was always... like that.


----------



## Corto (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh so THAT'S what a holegan is.

Good thing I registered when I did. Some months earlier and I either would have kept out, or found a way to destroy these forums (well, a faster way)


----------



## Gucci Mane (Apr 30, 2012)

Takun said:


> Required FAF reading.  Enjoy~
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/38633-Why-do-people-seriously-believe-in-evolution



who is (was?)..... John_Galt?



??


----------



## Sar (Apr 30, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Okay guys, I've given y'all LOL PENIS, the whole thread, for real. Undeleted, just for you.
> You're welcome.



OH MY JOD! Its like FAF on steroids.


----------



## Namba (Apr 30, 2012)

This time machine needs to go forward.


----------



## LouyieBlu (May 1, 2012)

I am nub and not been here long, but I love the threads being posted here.
In the future some time I will be sure to open this thread up again and post funny shit that hasn't quite happened yet.


----------



## Jashwa (May 1, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> who is (was?)..... John_Galt?
> 
> 
> 
> ??



Load_Blown, later known as Endless_Humiliation


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> who is (was?)..... John_Galt?
> 
> 
> 
> ??



|3


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 1, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The original truth or dare tinychat. Jesus that was awesome.



Are we ever going to do that again

Let's have that happen again


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Are we ever going to do that again
> 
> Let's have that happen again



How will we surpass the dare of rubbing maple syrup on our chests? I think Winds simply won our truth or dare games forever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 1, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The original truth or dare tinychat. Jesus that was awesome.



I was there when that happened.

Unfortunately my timezone prevented me from joining in. :[ I remember Winds having maple-syrup-related avatars afterwards.


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2012)

Deo said:


> How will we surpass the dare of rubbing maple syrup on our chests? I think Winds simply won our truth or dare games forever.


Smearing Peanut butter on your computer screen?

I dunno.

But it'd be awesome.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 1, 2012)

We can never hope to be better than the last one if we don't try at all :3c


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> We can never hope to be better than the last one if we don't try at all :3c



Trying to re-create the atmosphere of the old FAF would be akin to trying to be The Three Stooges with nothing but a camera phone and some halloween Stooges costumes. This forum is a different beast now.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Trying to re-create the atmosphere of the old FAF would be akin to trying to be The Three Stooges with nothing but a camera phone and some halloween Stooges costumes. This forum is a different beast now.


Howdy, Rilvor. Good to see you again here, and it seems you haven't changed since two years ago.


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2012)

Deo said:


> Howdy, Rilvor. Good to see you again here, and it seems you haven't changed since two years ago.



Oh. I'm not sure whether to be flattered or alarmed.

I'd ask you to elaborate and how you're doing, but I'll PM you instead.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 2, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Behold a rare sight (raging Fay on page 2).





Corto said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I found a new sig


I wish I could sig that entire post. Raging Fay is a glorious thing.



Fay said:


> If you truly wish that you could turn back the clock and be more vapid, more shallow, and post more illicit crap then you deserve no pity, you deserve no respect, you deserve nothing.


Good day sir!



LizardKing said:


> I found an old screenshot of this thread if anyone is curious about the old theme. Classic Woobyness and Ty being Ty.


Dear god CF, do you ever change your avatar?


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2012)

Double post, but going through my subscriptions I have found these:
TashkentFox being an idiot (only 9 pages?)
The TashkentFox smears dog poo on a monument and later gets banned thread
And then Tash posts hate video on youtube
DD's Labor Thread (and I mean labor as in pregnancy, not workers rights)
Sex counselor/troll conducts survey
Angry inbred internet tough guy
Smelge's fursona
Gibby pretends to be dying last april 1st, pisses everyone off (but I thought it was the best troll ever)
Trannies in the bathroom
The Religion Megathread AKA 125 pages of arguing with Rukh's stupidity.
The Panthenon of FAF 
Mentova admits being a giant fag
The new sonic rules AKA butthurt furfags.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 3, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Gibby pretends to be dying last april 1st, pisses everyone off (but I thought it was the best troll ever)



That little shit got me good with that one.

Do not underestimate Gibby; for when you lean in to hug him he will rise up and rip your throat out.


----------

